# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  обновление  1с бухгалтерии с 504 до 521

## Раиска

Привет всем! Проблема следующего характера:
Надо обновить 1с 504 до 521 таким образом чтобы остались занесенные изменения в товарной накладной (вбивают номер доверенности и ее дату которые отражаются далее в печатной форме). Заранее всем спасибо!

----------

